# An oompa loompa!



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

check it out


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

More the turbulence issues? Alright, lets have a look at it, get it on the stove......


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Old septic.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> More the turbulence issues? Alright, lets have a look at it, get it on the stove......


 :laughing::laughing:
*I really hope he can take a jab...that was funny.*


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> *I really hope he can take a jab...that was funny.*


He can take it.... he is my fellow FL compadre that is a funny pic... We need laughter. Seriously, I commend him for the willingness to go the distance he does to share.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

There aren't many of those things left around here, What do you get for the demo and backfill?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

depends on the new sewer line.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Protech said:


> depends on the new sewer line.


The citylive in is installing new untilities to do away with septic and well. I am going to be seeing a lot of jobs like this in the future.


----------

